# Russian log loader..



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Simple, but looks like it would work, kinda. http://www.flixxy.com/self-loading-truck.htm


----------



## skunkhome (Nov 30, 2008)

Looks like a good way to thrash the hell out of someone.


----------



## kc9ljo (Jul 30, 2014)

That's pretty cool. Hope his foot don't slip off the clutch...


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Those crazy Russians I tell you!:lmao:


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

I saw one where a tractor was stuck in deep mud and they chained logs to the wheels like that and walked it out on the 'stilts'. That was crazy too. I'll look for it.

Yea, Here's one! [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl-zfj-ynNo[/ame]


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

It is a way to make things work - have to admire them!


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Cublover said:


> I saw one where a tractor was stuck in deep mud and they chained logs to the wheels like that and walked it out on the 'stilts'. That was crazy too. I'll look for it.
> 
> Yea, Here's one! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kl-zfj-ynNo


Putting that one in my book of life experiences I tell you!


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

WoW
Neccessity might be the mother of invention..........but I'm none too sure I'd be risking the peripheral damage that may result


----------



## Mikeburg (Oct 15, 2012)

You still have to admire the imagination, I will add this to my book too!


----------

